# John Wick [ Don't Fuck With A Man's Dog ]



## Detective (Sep 13, 2014)

> *Brief Synopsis Because IDGAF Cause Gun Katas OMFG: *A former hit man is pursued by an old friend who was contracted to kill him.




[YOUTUBE]PAvug-z7lqM[/YOUTUBE]



Day Fucking One...

OMFG....... Day Fucking One....

Gun Katas, how I missed thee!



*P.S:* Don't fuck around with a man's best friend. ​


----------



## Detective (Sep 13, 2014)

Dat feel when you realize this film is like Collateral meets Shoot'em up on steroids.

  

Also.... 



> "That dog was a gift...from my DYING WIFE!"



  

Such camp. Soooo good.


----------



## dream (Sep 13, 2014)

First Keanu movie in a long time that I'm actually excited to see. :33


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 13, 2014)

WWF should hire him.  He's so cool....and Wicked!


----------



## Mider T (Sep 13, 2014)

Keanu actually aged.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 13, 2014)

looks like they really got on his wick









also he should cut his hair


----------



## Detective (Sep 13, 2014)

Mider T said:


> Keanu actually aged.



It's just makeup for the role, I assure you. He will be the only actor in the history of cinema to play a role in a remake originally played by himself 20 years ago.

He will also fake his death, continue to be ageless, and return to the public eye years later as the son of his illegitimate obscure son, who happens to look exactly like him, because of superior genes. 

The circle of Keanu Life continues.


----------



## Vault (Sep 13, 2014)

Sorry to say 


*Spoiler*: __ 



BUT ALL IN!!!!


----------



## Gabe (Sep 13, 2014)

I liked the trailer I'll probably go see it


----------



## Rukia (Sep 13, 2014)

I don't know if I can see a movie where a cute dog dies.  Wish they had killed his son or daughter instead.


----------



## Detective (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 14, 2014)

Ian McShane :33.


----------



## Vault (Sep 14, 2014)

They just had to prove themselves tough guys and go after the dog, this is the only flim i will feel nothing for the bad guys. Certain lines you just dont cross


----------



## Detective (Sep 14, 2014)

Vault said:


> They just had to prove themselves tough guys and go after the dog, this is the only flim i will feel nothing for the bad guys. Certain lines you just dont cross



Indeed, Vaulto. There is an unspoken yet agreed upon code that certain gentlemen, no matter how shady their background or ethics, must adhere to.

They fucked up. As the popular saying goes:

All their basearse are belong to John Wick now.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 22, 2014)

IGN gave it an 8.5 i think.

A must watch perhaps


----------



## James Bond (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 22, 2014)

IGNorance gave it a good rate? lol oh well.

Movie looks so campy and cliche that it actually looks cash!
Reminds me of the indestructibles and the campy movies from the 80`s with gund, explotions, bad mofos and average asses.


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 22, 2014)

Soooooooooooo excited.

He's back!

Looks great. Every single cameo was better than the last.


----------



## Swarmy (Sep 22, 2014)

Huge Keanu fan here so yeah I am excited as heck


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 24, 2014)

This movie will immortalize Keanu _again_ in Hollywood.


----------



## Detective (Oct 19, 2014)

BTW guys, I already have my tickets to see John Wick this Friday:




			
				Synopsis said:
			
		

> An ex-hitman comes out of retirement to track down the gangsters that took everything from him. With New York City as his bullet-riddled playground, JOHN WICK (Keanu Reeves) is a fresh, campy and stylized take on the "assassin genre".



*Early reviews:*



> This is the most entertaining Keanu Reeves action vehicle since THE MATRIX. JOHN WICK is a wild and bloody ride that hardly lets up until the final frame.





> John Wick features a terrific movie star turn by Keanu Reeves along with superb action sequences and robust/creative world-building that puts the would-be "Let's make a Marvel-style expanded universe" copycats to shame.





> Cool? The film sweats cool.





> The universe that that's set up is an intriguing one. The mission that Wick embarks on a compelling one. And in terms of action, drama and excitement, the film truly delivers





> Kolstad's script does an excellent job of building a world rich in pulpy noir archetypes, hinting at entire criminal infrastructures operating just beneath the surface of society.



I expect great things. Looks like Rukia and I have another Skyfall on our hands.





> Overall I went in expecting something along the lines of Die Hard, and walked out having just watched a modern day Commando



OMFG, this comparison. Sold Sold Sold. Day Fucking 1 Motherfuckers, I am there.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 21, 2014)

i'm sold



it's not 3D, right ? -_-


----------



## D T (Oct 21, 2014)

>That nobody is John wick
>You stole his car, we all gonna die

It's campy as fuck. Imma watch it for sure.


----------



## Vault (Oct 21, 2014)

This isnt about the car

They fucked up when the dog died


----------



## Detective (Oct 21, 2014)

Vault said:


> This isnt about the car
> 
> They fucked up when the dog died



That was the last gift from his dying wife.

Some lines should not be crossed.

I will feel nothing when they die.... hard.


----------



## D T (Oct 21, 2014)

It's personal now. He thinks he is back!.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 24, 2014)

So, anyone seen it yet?

Going to see it Saturday.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 24, 2014)

Is this good? I don't want to waste too much money watching films without subtitles.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 24, 2014)

Glad too see a movie where a hitman does waste bullets


----------



## dream (Oct 24, 2014)

Heh, some of the lines were ridiculously cheesy and the story itself is pretty much what everyone expected.  The movie also seems to poke fun at itself/the genre from time to time.  That poor dog. 

Anyways, this is probably the best action movie since the Raid 2.  The movie does as excellent job of building up to the fights and it delivers superbly.  

4/5


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 24, 2014)

*Fun Fact:* The director (Chad Stahelski) used to be Keanu Reeves stunt double back in the Matrix series.

Now he's directing telling an action movie. Thats sorta inspirational.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 24, 2014)

I'm going to see this tomorrow. Why not.


----------



## Detective (Oct 24, 2014)

Seeing this tonight after the Raps game


----------



## Detective (Oct 25, 2014)

*Film:* John Wick
*Rating:* 100+ Kills in 1 h 40 minutes of work/★★★★★
*Comments:* It wasn't just any fucking dog. And it was avenged well. This needs to become a series. Great cast of unique characters, and there already seems to be a system in place within the film universe. Dem Coins.


----------



## Detective (Oct 25, 2014)

Back home, after a great night. 

If I were to put a smaller scale numerical rating to this film, in comparison to the one I made above, it would be the following:

John Wick puts 5 out of 5 bullets into The Equalizer. Two taps to the chest, another two to the stomach, and of course a headshot to make sure.

He may possibly take a crotch shot as well, as a victory lap.

God damn, what a film.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 25, 2014)

Detective said:


> Back home, after a great night.
> 
> If I were to put a smaller scale numerical rating to this film, in comparison to the one I made above, it would be the following:
> 
> ...



So your telling me John Wick > The Equalizer? The Equalizer warehouse scene was top notch badassry


----------



## Detective (Oct 25, 2014)

Jerusalem said:


> So your telling me John Wick > The Equalizer? The Equalizer warehouse scene was top notch badassry



John Wick's GunKata and close combat is too quick and brutally efficient for Robert McCall.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 25, 2014)

I can completely understand why he was so pissed about that dog. That fucking thing was one of the cutest things in existence !


----------



## Rukia (Oct 25, 2014)

The dog he got at the end was a big downgrade.


----------



## Detective (Oct 25, 2014)

Rukia said:


> The dog he got at the end was a big downgrade.



He only took it because it was the only one with a sign saying it was due to be put down.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 26, 2014)

Spoilers


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 26, 2014)

Movie was unbelievably cool.


----------



## Ae (Oct 26, 2014)

You spoiled it with the title


----------



## Detective (Oct 27, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> You spoiled it with the title



It was the entire premise of the trailer, you bastard.


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 27, 2014)

I just love all the "ah shit, you fucked with John Wick, man" build up lol.

THAT WAS A GIFT FROM MY DYING WIFE. THIS IS PERSONAL


----------



## Detective (Oct 27, 2014)

Super Mike said:


> I just love all the "ah shit, you fucked with John Wick, man" build up lol.
> 
> THAT WAS A GIFT FROM MY DYING WIFE. THIS IS PERSONAL



I like the Russian Mafia Kingpin's answer when he found out why his son was knocked the fuck out by the Chop Shop owner.


_"........................ OH"_


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 27, 2014)

I was crying laughing 

But this movie was really interesting also because of the underworld, league of assassins shit they had going on with the "safehouse" hotel and currency and shit. Almost felt like a video game.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 27, 2014)

This film is probably going to re-define the long dead Action Genre. I've seen some featurettes, and they are all fucking amazing.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Oct 27, 2014)

This movie was badass. John Wick was incredibly badass. I'm so happy that it topped the box office. Make a sequel soon. 



			
				Detective said:
			
		

> I like the Russian Mafia Kingpin's answer when he found out why his son was knocked the fuck out by the Chop Shop owner.
> 
> 
> "........................ OH"



lmao that was jokes

What about;


*Spoiler*: __ 



when he was about to enter the club/hotel and saw a guy working there that he knew and told him to take the day off. The guy was like, "thanks John"  too badass


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 27, 2014)

so happy for Keanu 

one of my personal all time favorite actors


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 28, 2014)

Can I please get a John Wick Video Game? Pleaseeeeeee


----------



## Detective (Nov 1, 2014)

Supposedly this was made on a budget of only 5 million, so it's already considered a huge successs. I hope this is the case, because I would love a series of John Wick films.


----------



## Soca (Nov 2, 2014)

Finally saw this, it was bloody amazing 




Detective said:


> I like the Russian Mafia Kingpin's answer when he found out why his son was knocked the fuck out by the Chop Shop owner.
> 
> 
> _"........................ OH"_





heavy_rasengan said:


> This movie was badass. John Wick was incredibly badass. I'm so happy that it topped the box office. Make a sequel soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I like the recurring gag where people would call to report a noise disturbance lol even after the cop saw dead bodies everywhere in Johns house he was all "ook then have a good night, John" 

nobody was fucking with him


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 2, 2014)

Super Mike said:


> But this movie was really interesting also because of the underworld, league of assassins shit they had going on with the "safehouse" hotel and currency and shit. Almost felt like a video game.



This. 

And the scene where Ms. Perkins died was 

Action scenes were fucking gold. I love it! John Wick is like a grandmaster martial artist for guns.


----------



## dream (Nov 2, 2014)

Saw the movie for the second time yesterday and I enjoyed it nearly as much as my first watch.  Also, the use of the first two songs  in that club scene was genius.  For me it was the best use of music in an action scene since the Raid 2's kitchen fight.  Both songs set the mood extremely well. :33


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 2, 2014)

We need a prequel about the Management, Viggo's rise to power and of course wick, marcus and perkins kicking ass


----------



## U mad bro (Nov 2, 2014)

White people and their dogs. A great heart warming story. Even better when you go in with low expectations and find something epic.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Nov 2, 2014)

5/5 star action scenes
2/5 story/dialogue (not even sure the story was meant to be taken seriously)


----------



## Atlas (Nov 2, 2014)

Fucking awesome movie. Never a dull moment. 9/10


----------



## Fruit Monger (Nov 3, 2014)

This was a surprisingly fun watch, awesome action, and a simple plot that wasn't over the top or retarded.  The whole "you faggits killed my dog" angle wasn't as cheesy as I expected.

Wouldn't be surprised to see some sort of sequel in the future.


----------



## Swarmy (Nov 5, 2014)

When they said they used to call him Baba Yaga almost everyone laughed so hard  Baba (which means grandma btw) Yaga is an old witch she has nothing to do with Boogeyman so I have no idea why they chose that


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Nov 7, 2014)

The next one definitely has to be a prequel. Everyone wants to see the rise of this badass mofo. And I desperately want to see the face of that Russian kingpin after finding out about Wick's "suicide mission".


----------



## tari101190 (Jan 20, 2015)

God damn.

Just wow.

Perfect.

God damn.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 20, 2015)

^what he said


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jan 20, 2015)

I can't believe someone actually liked this movie.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 20, 2015)

What problems did you have with it?


----------



## Atlas (Jan 20, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> God damn.
> 
> Just wow.
> 
> ...



Ah, another has experienced the greatness known as John Wick.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 20, 2015)

John Wick is pretty good.  I liked the Guest more.


----------



## tari101190 (Jan 20, 2015)

Rukia said:


> John Wick is pretty good.  I liked the Guest more.


I think I agree. Mostly because of the music.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 20, 2015)

I see the two right next to each other on a lot of top 10 lists; that is the main reason I make the comparison.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jan 20, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> What problems did you have with it?



Like everything.
Bad acting, shitty script, shitty characters.
But most of the script. Yuck, thinking about it makes me want to throw up.


----------



## Ae (Jan 20, 2015)

Detective said:


> It was the entire premise of the trailer, you bastard.



Fortunately for me, I don't remember your spoiling ass title when I saw the movie, but it wasn't enough because the movie was still boring.


----------



## Federer (Jan 21, 2015)

Awesome movie.

Keanu should only make straightforward action movies.


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Jan 21, 2015)

After watching The Raid 2 recently as well this seemed tame by comparison. Action scenes were still well done but not as exhilarating as i would have liked. Decent movie though and some of the comedy had me rolling.


----------



## tari101190 (Jan 21, 2015)

SakugaDaichi said:


> After watching The Raid 2 recently as well this seemed tame by comparison. Action scenes were still well done but not as exhilarating as i would have liked. Decent movie though and some of the comedy had me rolling.


Yean I doubt any American action film could ever top the Raid films.

But the action displayed by John Wick specifically with his unapologetic headshots isn't something I've seen done so often.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jan 21, 2015)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> I can't believe someone actually liked this movie.



lmao wtf? Not only was it loved by the audience but it actually got very, very high critical reception which is pretty rare with these type of films. Can't believe someone is ignorant about the praise this movie has been getting.



> Like everything.
> Bad acting, shitty script, shitty characters.
> But most of the script. Yuck, thinking about it makes me want to throw up.



Good acting, decent script and good characters. But I'm not sure why you would highlight these aspects in a movie that is known for its action and style. Its not some profound drama; it's a Hollywood action movie. It's plot and script isn't supposed to be spectacular, in fact, many of these breed of films play those down on purpose. If you're not into those kind of movies (like the Raid, The Guest, Dredd, etc.) then obviously you won't like it. It's like someone watching The Legend of the Drunken Master and complaining that there was too much action and not enough plot. Or someone watching The Notebook and complaining that there was too much romance and not enough action. 




			
				SagukaGaichi said:
			
		

> After watching The Raid 2 recently as well this seemed tame by comparison. Action scenes were still well done but not as exhilarating as i would have liked.



Eh, I think they're different kind of action movies. The Raid is more straightup martial arts while John Wick was more stylish gunplay like Dredd. I liked it much better than The Raid 2 but not better than the first one. The first Raid was nasty, it incorporated gunfights and martial arts and it did it with style.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 22, 2015)

heavy_rasengan said:


> The next one definitely has to be a prequel. Everyone wants to see the rise of this badass mofo. And I desperately want to see the face of that Russian kingpin after finding out about Wick's "suicide mission".



Yeah I agree, prequel would be the best approach and something I would easily pay to see.  Not sure how they can expand on him forward in a sequel.  This movie seemed fairly resolved in terms of his future.  Unless someone decides to kill his new dog or something.  Then it would start becoming like the Taken franchise


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jan 23, 2015)

heavy_rasengan said:


> lmao wtf? Not only was it loved by the audience but it actually got very, very high critical reception which is pretty rare with these type of films. Can't believe someone is ignorant about the praise this movie has been getting.



What I said has nothing to do with the movies praise, which I don't care about at all. There are some movies that got lots of praise but they'r utter shit and vice versa.
This one is the former.

Script is a joke, characters are one dimensional and terrible, directing is awful and except for 2 action scenes(the ones I posted in the previous page), there is nothing worth seeing in this movie. And this is coming from a guy who loves Keanu and was hyped for this movie.


This film feels like a collage students graduation project done with a very limited budget. Well, its budget is 20 mil, which is way below the budget of an average hollywood movie. Which explains lots of things.


----------



## The World (Jan 23, 2015)

I can see someone having problems with this movie but I didn't

though I pretty much hate Detective for overhyping this 

was still a fun and entertaining movie to experience


----------



## tari101190 (Jan 23, 2015)

I don't want a prequel. Sequel is better.

Set few years later. He's already out of retirement. Someone very persuasive just needs to persuade him to take on a new contract. A good cause will probably be something he would prefer. As in killing a genuinely bad guy.

Maybe a bunch of assassins competing to get an international bad guy. Wick was reluctant to join in, but is persuaded by someone cool. When Wick gets involved, other assassins are annoyed and start to try to take him out as they go after this bad guy. Turns into a raid scenario where the third act is ALL surviving assassins in one building trying to get to the target. Take some cues from The Raid. And no more seedy warehouses.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jan 23, 2015)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> What I said has nothing to do with the movies praise, which I don't care about at all. There are some movies that got lots of praise but they'r utter shit and vice versa.
> This one is the former.
> 
> Script is a joke, characters are one dimensional and terrible, directing is awful *and except for 2 action scenes(the ones I posted in the previous page), *there is nothing worth seeing in this movie. And this is coming from a guy who loves Keanu and was hyped for this movie.
> ...



Obviously you care about the praise that this movie has been getting or else you wouldn't make a one sentence post like: "Can't believe somebody liked this movie"

You didn't post anything about the action scenes in the previous page. You went on a rant about things that all "pure" action flicks lack and based your opinion off of that. By your logic, The Raid(s), Dredd, virtually every pure martial arts movie in existence, etc. are terrible movies because they concentrate too much on action and style instead of plot, script and characters. The fact that the budget was only 20 million and it was this damn good, further speaks on the quality of the movie. Kind of reminds me of my friend who complained about Interstellar when he readily admits that he *hates* science fiction films.


----------



## Detective (Jan 23, 2015)

The World said:


> I can see someone having problems with this movie but I didn't
> 
> though I pretty much hate Detective for overhyping this
> 
> was still a fun and entertaining movie to experience



fuck you warudo


----------



## Jeff (Jan 23, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> I don't want a prequel. Sequel is better.
> 
> Set few years later. He's already out of retirement. Someone very persuasive just needs to persuade him to take on a new contract. A good cause will probably be something he would prefer. As in killing a genuinely bad guy.
> 
> Maybe a bunch of assassins competing to get an international bad guy. Wick was reluctant to join in, but is persuaded by someone cool. When Wick gets involved, other assassins are annoyed and start to try to take him out as they go after this bad guy. Turns into a raid scenario where the third act is ALL surviving assassins in one building trying to get to the target. Take some cues from The Raid. And no more seedy warehouses.



Or just make the bad guy...really really bad.  As in like he just kills all the other assassins, including one that is Wick's friend.  Goes to the Continental and kills Lieutenant Daniels and the dad from Hot Rod.  Maybe this new bad guy was a friend higher up of the Russian guy.  Out for revenge too


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 24, 2015)

Watched it last night. Thought it was pretty cool. The scene where Keanu gets captured and gets excited and screaming and shit felt kinda off to me. Doesn't suit Keanu imo. The brooding silent type does tho, especially considering sad Keanu 

love him tho


----------



## The World (Jan 24, 2015)

He was mad dawg

how did it not suit him

he went to war with the mafia over a dog he just got and a car


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jan 24, 2015)

heavy_rasengan said:


> Obviously you care about the praise that this movie has been getting or else you wouldn't make a one sentence post like: "Can't believe somebody liked this movie"



Hmm, I am just surprised lots of people liked this movie thats all.

What I meant to say was that the praise a movie gets doesn't effect my judgement. 



> You didn't post anything about the action scenes in the previous page.


I did, maybe in the one before that not sure.



> You went on a rant about things that all "pure" action flicks lack and based your opinion off of that.


To be fair being an action flick doesn't/shouldn't excuse poor script, directing, dialogues and characters . 



> By your logic, The Raid(s), Dredd, virtually every pure martial arts movie in existence, etc. are terrible movies because they concentrate too much on action and style instead of plot, script and characters.



No, but they are all better than John Wick in those criticised aspects. 
I am aware that an action flick doesn't have to have an emotional or intellectual depth.



> The fact that the budget was only 20 million and it was this damn good, further speaks on the quality of the movie.


But the movie was bad 



> Kind of reminds me of my friend who complained about Interstellar when he readily admits that he *hates* science fiction films.


But I really love action films argh


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 25, 2015)

The World said:


> He was mad dawg
> 
> how did it not suit him
> 
> he went to war with the mafia over a dog he just got and a car



I meant more like in relation to Keanu as an actor. He doesn't look like a guy who ever raises his voice. I'll admit that it's been _a while_ since I last saw a Keanu movie before this so my view might be horribly scewed.


----------



## teddy (Feb 4, 2015)

> *‘John Wick’ Directors Are Already Working on a Sequel*
> 
> We’re happy to report that if you were completely blown away by the action and thrills in John Wick, the directors tell us they’re in the works on another one.
> 
> ...


----------



## Atlas (Feb 4, 2015)

Fuck yeah.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 5, 2015)

> ‘John Wick’ Directors Are Already Working on a Sequel


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 5, 2015)

Yessss


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 7, 2015)

Got this in the mail the day it came out, waited to watch it on a Friday night, put the disc in, realized the audio is skipping and the movie froze, attempted to clean and dust it down multiple times, movie still stutters and is impossible to play.........

I'm so frustrated. It's gotta do something with the impurities I see embedded on the disc. Now, I have to exchange it.


----------



## dream (Feb 7, 2015)

Confirmed sequel?  Fabulous.


----------



## dream (May 4, 2015)

John Wick 2 has been announced.


----------



## teddy (May 4, 2015)

_“People keep asking if I’m back and I haven’t really had an answer, but yeah, I’m thinking I’m back.”_


----------



## Detective (May 4, 2015)

ted. said:


> _“People keep asking if I’m back and I haven’t really had an answer, but yeah, I’m thinking I’m back.”_



This line was truly prophetic


----------



## Hack Snyder (May 4, 2015)

Cool. Wonder if this will be before or after their DC flick.


----------



## Wonder Mike (May 4, 2015)

Let's hope they don't mess it up and make PG13 to get more money.


----------



## Atlas (May 4, 2015)

Dream said:


> John Wick 2 has been announced.



Awww yeah.


----------



## Rukia (May 4, 2015)

Detective and I basically got this sequel made.


----------



## Detective (May 4, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Detective and I basically got this sequel made.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 4, 2015)

I hope no more dogs die


----------



## Rukia (May 4, 2015)

Let's be real.  Thor and Captain America don't need any help.  The Avengers are basically a two man team.


----------



## Detective (May 4, 2015)

I hope that big dog he got at the end, is recast as a pug in the sequel.


----------



## Rukia (May 4, 2015)

The dog at the end was worse than the puppy he lost.

Downgrade.


----------



## Detective (May 4, 2015)

Rukia said:


> The dog at the end was worse than the puppy he lost.
> 
> Downgrade.





Detective said:


> He only took it because it was the only one with a sign saying it was due to be put down.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 4, 2015)

yes but he saved it from that pound 


its an old, but good dog


----------



## Rukia (May 4, 2015)

I guess I have a hard time relating to that.  Because you guys are presenting the decision as being good for the dog.  I don't do things for others like that.  I make choices that are best for me!  I would rather have the puppy he had at the beginning of the film.


----------



## Detective (May 4, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I guess I have a hard time relating to that.  Because you guys are presenting the decision as being good for the dog.  I don't do things for others like that.  I make choices that are best for me!  I would rather have the puppy he had at the beginning of the film.



These kind of decisions are solid. You will go far in a post-apocalyptic zombie scenario, Rukia. I would have you on my survival team.


----------



## Wonder Mike (May 4, 2015)

The new dog is a pitbull. It totally matches Jon, unlike the dead one.


----------



## Atlas (May 4, 2015)

Mike and His Friends said:


> The new dog is a pitbull. It totally matches Jon, unlike the dead one.



This. Also, Pit Bulls are the best dogs.


----------



## Tempproxy (May 5, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Detective and I basically got this sequel made.



Sometimes you just have to let a movie be a standalone, look at what happened with the taken Franchise.


----------



## Vault (May 5, 2015)

But the John Wick universe is actually quite dense, so much can be done with it. Delving deeper into the assassin world, how the currency came to be, who governs all of them etc etc it created a rich mythos


----------



## teddy (May 5, 2015)

Get your name changed bruh


do whatever it takes


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 5, 2015)

Yeah not feeling the name

Who did you piss off?


----------



## Vault (May 5, 2015)

Modfuckeries brehs


----------



## Mider T (Jan 19, 2019)

Finally saw the movie tonight.  Had Theon Greyjoy, Mikael Blomkvist, Norman Osbourne, and Wesley from Daredevil.  Wasn't expecting that.


----------

